

Use verbs in your to-do list - casca
http://www.whatsthetrick.com/noticias.php?id=15

======
pizza
Verbs are key for getting people to do stuff. Compare "Use this form." to
"Talk to me." Also, read the previous sentence; it's just easier to convince
people to do stuff if you give them verbs to work from.

